# Another mantid lover from Canada



## calmspeak (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, My name is Simone and I am new to this wonderful hobby and eager to learn as much as I can. So far I have Chinese mantis. 1 adult female and 16 Instars. I hope to become a sucessful breeder like so many of you on the forum some day. I would be glad to meet you all.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome calmspeak


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome, Simone!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 2, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Precious (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Simone and welcome!  Stick around and you'll be up to your ears in bugs!


----------



## tallguy (Sep 4, 2007)

nice to see more Canadians.


----------

